# Невринома/менингиома на уровне L2-L3



## masyanya (3 Авг 2012)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!
Мне 28 лет и у меня следующая проблема: согласно заключению МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника на уровне L2-L3 выявляется объемное образование до 8,5 мм в диаметре, предположительно невринома. Еще есть грыжа диска L5-S1 и протрузия диска L4-L5.
Клиническая картина у меня следующая: полтора года назад, сразу после рождения ребенка, почувствовала онемение больших пальцев обеих ног (как будто снизилась чувствительность), сначала некогда было придавать этому особое значение, думала, что все пройдет, когда прийду в форму после родов. Затем стала болеть правая нога и на ней начала неметь пятка. После этого пошла в поликлинику к неврологу и после полугода обследований был поставлен вышеуказанный диагноз.
Консультировалась у двух нейрохирургов. Оба сказали, что это скорее всего менингиома, а не невринома. Вердикт первого нейрохирурга: наблюдение за опухолью, контроль МТР через год. Вердикт второго: операция, нет смысла дальше растить опухоль.
Естевственно, я боюсь операции, боюсь ее последствий, не хочу оставлять своего ребенка одного, ну и т.д., как любой нормальный человек. С другой стороны, если это все-таки менингиома, как я поняла это гормонозависимая опухоль, которая в случае каких-либо гормональных изменений в организме (например, второй беременности) будет расти и еще больше давить на спинной мозг. Поэтому хочется от нее избавиться и, я надеюсь, жить спокойно.
Прошу совета докторов по поводу операции, делать или нет, где делать, ну и вообще оправданы ли все мои опасения. Заранее спасибо всем откликнувшимся.

Вот снимки МРТ, надеюсь читабельные


----------



## AESCULAP (3 Авг 2012)

На настоящий момент образование небольших размеров и как я понимаю клинически проявляется не значимо, но вот будет оно увеличиваться или нет никто вам не скажет, поэтому я бы на вашем месте потихоньку стал бы созревать к хирургическому лечению. Обратитесь в НИИ Нейрохирургии Бурденко, лучше них в России вряд ли кто справиться с этой проблемой.


----------



## masyanya (3 Авг 2012)

AESCULAP написал(а):


> На настоящий момент образование небольших размеров и как я понимаю клинически проявляется не значимо, но вот будет оно увеличиваться или нет никто вам не скажет, поэтому я бы на вашем месте потихоньку стал бы созревать к хирургическому лечению. Обратитесь в НИИ Нейрохирургии Бурденко, лучше них в России вряд ли кто справиться с этой проблемой.


Спасибо за совет!


----------



## masyanya (9 Окт 2012)

Здравствуйте! 26.09 меня прооперировали в НИИ Неврологии в нейрохирургическом отделении, мне была удалена опухоль, по гистологии - миксопапиллярная эпендимома конского хвоста. На второй день подняли на ноги, чувствую себя хорошо, только шов еще побаливает. Очень благодарна всем сотрудникам отделения, но больше всего, конечно, своим хирургам и лечащим врачам. Спасибо им огромное за все


----------



## Mognathsin (11 Окт 2012)

Здравствуйте masyanya, у меня похожая беда с позвоночником. Опухоль на уровне L1 позвонка в размерах 18х15 мм. Обнаружил ее в 2008 году. Причиной беспокойства были и остаются до настоящего времени боли в спине и онемение левой ноги в области икры. При этом за 4 года левая нога по сравнению с правой уменьшилась в объеме. Мне предлагают ее удалить. Хочу тоже оперироваться в неврологии. Хотелось бы узнать по больше о послеоперационном состоянии, и еще добираться до опухоли будут через удаление остистых отростков, опасаюсь как это скажется на физике позвоночника. Пожалуйста напишите за ранее спасибо.

Еще забыл спросить о хирурге как его фамилия?


----------



## masyanya (12 Окт 2012)

Mognathsin написал(а):


> Здравствуйте masyanya, у меня похожая беда с позвоночником. Опухоль на уровне L1 позвонка в размерах 18х15 мм. Обнаружил ее в 2008 году. Причиной беспокойства были и остаются до настоящего времени боли в спине и онемение левой ноги в области икры. При этом за 4 года левая нога по сравнению с правой уменьшилась в объеме. Мне предлагают ее удалить. Хочу тоже оперироваться в неврологии. Хотелось бы узнать по больше о послеоперационном состоянии, и еще добираться до опухоли будут через удаление остистых отростков, опасаюсь как это скажется на физике позвоночника. Пожалуйста напишите за ранее спасибо.


.                                                                            Здравствуйте, все зависит от размера опухоли, от того, что это за опухоль и как она расположена. Удалять остистые отростки будут обязательно, но количество их зависит от вышеперечисленных факторов, мне удалили часть одного отростка, т.к. у меня была небольшая опухоль, на физику позвоночника это никак не должно повлиять, но мышечный корсет тренировать нужно обязательно. Послеоперационный период у меня протекал хорошо, у меня ничего нового не онемело и не было двигательных нарушений. Только после операции будет понятно, как все будет у вас - будет ли пресечен нервный корешок и т.д. Я вам советую долго не думать, а решиться на операцию. Поймите, опухоль никуда не денется, она может только расти и причинять вам еще большие проблемы, чем есть сейчас. Нейрохирургия шагнула далеко вперед и операции на позвоночнике сейчас не приводят к инвалидности или к каким-то другим тяжелым последствиям. Тем более, если вы хотите оперироваться в НИИ Неврологии, вообще не сомневайтесь, там прекрасные нейрохирурги и лучшее оборудование, это я на себе прочувствовала. Меня оперировал Гуща Артем Олегович, лучше врача я еще не встречала


----------



## Mognathsin (12 Окт 2012)

Спасибо за совет. Буду думать


----------



## Михаил Дольский (27 Окт 2012)

Масяня! Какой вы все же больной товарищ по всему позвоночнику. Пока вы думаите делать или не делать операцию- процесс идет. Я имею ввиду процесс роста болячки. Я не доктор - я пациент и иногда мне кажется что до самой смерти. Мне всего 59 лет, а я уже думал в прошлом годе в октябре что доживу ли до весны. Ваша болячка у меня ясно стала проявляться лет с 25 и все это время я медленно чахнул. Выросла в позвоночнике Т1 на уровне плеч, немного ниже, до размера 2см. х 1см. Не спал от боли в спине лет 20, сердце болело от боли в позвоночнике лет 10. Пульс доходил до 110 ударов.А это очень много для состояния покоя. Последние 3 года уволился с работы потому что не мог пройти пешком более 50 метров. Хватало сердце слева сзади, да так хватало, что вся левая сторона становилась как деревянная. Начинались судороги на лице и на левой ноге.Мышца левой руки стала рыхлая и висела как мочалка. Вот такая кошмарная картина была развернута в моей жизни до октября прошлого года за 59 лет жизни.
Далее хочу сказать что врачи меня только таблетками пичкали от сердца по 20 штук в сутки 3 года, от этого уже давно болит желудок. На МРТ я направил себя сам. Сам себе придумал с потолка от безисходности. Был на родине в Ижевске в прошлом году летом чуть живой (живу постоянно в Южно Сахалинске), проезжали мимо поликлиники и осенило. Сделали МРТ и очень удивились увиденному.
Во время консультации врачи как всегда помалкивали.Только операция и немедленно.
Когда приехал домой в Ю.Сахалинск перед самой операцией стал штудировать интернет и нашел другой метод лечения без операции, но было уже поздно потому что настроился на операцию после завтра (это в прошлом году). Перед тем как принять окончательное решение на операцию обязательно прочитайте и все взвесьте. Называется ГАММА НОЖ. Прочитайте в интернете все. Денег будет стоить от 200тыс . до миллиона, но дырки в спине не будет и вероятность успеха велика. За границу никуда не ездите потому что мой знакомый кореец делал в японии (с маленькой буквы) операцию на легком. С него срубили 170 тыс. долларов, занесли инфекцию и пол года назад я его видел- был похож на сморчек. Пол года его не видел думаю что уже приказал долго жить. Наши нейрохирурги ни чем не хуже и бесплатно делают операции.
Дырка в спине - это инвалид конкретный. Потому что около 70 процентов одного или 2 звеньев позвоночника после операции нет и никогда не будет, а вместо позвоночника рыхлая ткань непонятного происхождения, а с верхе собственная кожа.Когда резко шевельнешься за спиной хруст. Такое ощущение после операции что до обеда за спиной рюкзак килограммов 5, а после обеда 10, 15, 20, а времени после операции прошло уже год. Похоже что это будет всегда. Спать я по прежнему не могу от боли, через неделю выматваюсь, сьедаю 2 таблетки обезбаливающего, от давления, от пульса атеналол и под утро засыпаю на 1-2 часа. Этим и спасаюсь.
Операцию мне делали в прошлом году 25 октября в обл. больнице молодой врач лет 35 Роман Викторович. Трижды ЕМУ СЛАВА. Написано достаточно на сегодня. Если вас интересует что дальше было по ощущениям задавайте вопросы.


----------



## masyanya (27 Окт 2012)

Михаил Дольский написал(а):


> Масяня! Какой вы все же больной товарищ по всему позвоночнику. Пока вы думаите делать или не делать операцию- процесс идет.


 Михаил, спасибо Вам большое за совет, но Вы, наверное, невнимательно прочитали мою тему. Меня уже прооперировали, прошел уже месяц после операции и чувствую я себя хорошо ))


----------



## Михаил Дольский (28 Окт 2012)




----------



## Mognathsin (10 Ноя 2012)

Михаил Дольский написал(а):


> ... Перед тем как принять окончательное решение на операцию обязательно прочитайте и все взвесьте. Называется ГАММА НОЖ. Прочитайте в интернете все. Денег будет стоить от 200тыс . до миллиона, но дырки в спине не будет и вероятность успеха велика.


Здравствуйте Михаил я обращался в НИИ Бурденко по поводу использования "ГАММА НОЖ" в случаях экстромедуларных опухолей позвоночника он бесполезен, только операционное удаление



*modeator: *Сообщение отредактировано. Причина - избыточное цитирование.


----------



## Михаил Дольский (11 Ноя 2012)

Mognathsin написал(а):


> Здравствуйте Михаил я обращался в НИИ Бурденко по поводу использования "ГАММА НОЖ" в случаях экстромедуларных опухолей позвоночника он бесполезен, только операционное удаление


Обратитесь в интернет и почитайте про ГАММА НОЖ для общего развития и не одну статью, а минимум две. Не смею настаивать потому что я не доктор. Но к сожалению доктора тоже ошибаются. Первичный мой диагноз НЕВРИНОМА в Т1 , а после операции МЕНИНГИОМА, что как я понял в последствии не очень то сильно отличается.
Еще раз говорю что мы докторам не очень то и нужны даже за большие деньги. Мы нужны только своим родным и близким людям. Но мы- инвалиды не нужны вообще никому и даже самим себе. Изучайте свои болячки. Мы должны знать про свои болячки не меньше чем доктора в теории. Только на практике у докторов больше опыта и по этому они должны делать свое дело на 5 баллов.


----------



## Mognathsin (12 Ноя 2012)

Михаил Дольский написал(а):


> Обратитесь в интернет и почитайте про ГАММА НОЖ для общего развития и не одну статью, а минимум две. Не смею настаивать потому что я не доктор. Но к сожалению доктора тоже ошибаются. Первичный мой диагноз НЕВРИНОМА в Т1 , а после операции МЕНИНГИОМА, что как я понял в последствии не очень то сильно отличается.
> Еще раз говорю что мы докторам не очень то и нужны даже за большие деньги. Мы нужны только своим родным и близким людям. Но мы- инвалиды не нужны вообще никому и даже самим себе. Изучайте свои болячки. Мы должны знать про свои болячки не меньше чем доктора в теории. Только на практике у докторов больше опыта и по этому они должны делать свое дело на 5 баллов.


В НИИ им. Бурденко и стоит так называемая установка "ГАММА НОЖ" еще есть такая в Питере именно там и сказали, что в нашем случае показаний к применению радио хирургии нет. Во первых большой риск повреждения здоровых тканей и к то муже опухоль не куда при этом не девается,  что тоже крайне не желательно, также много рисков рецидивов при ее облучении. Вердикт таков, что наименее опасным и эффективным способом лечения опухолей позвоночника является классический метод локального удаления. В интернете много что пишут но не всегда это соответствует действительности к примеру есть статьи о применении лазерной хирургии при удалении опухолей позвоночника, в действительности это полная чушь.


----------



## Vitaly32 (26 Ноя 2012)

Михаил Дольский написал(а):


> Обратитесь в интернет и почитайте про ГАММА НОЖ для общего развития и не одну статью, а минимум две. Не смею настаивать потому что я не доктор. Но к сожалению доктора тоже ошибаются...


Я в своё время также интересовался по поводу "Гамма Ножа", читал в интернете и спрашивал (правда уже приняв решение о проведении операции) у своего хирурга.
Всё-таки это нечто другое.

Начиная с того, что "Гамма нож" предназначен для лечения опухолей головного мозга и отчасти - опухолей шейного отдела позвоночника (если верить интернету) и заканчивая своими собственными недостатками:
1. Опухоль не удаляется, она убивает излучением. Она продолжает занимать своё "место", но рост прекращается
2. Возможны рецедивы (может всё-таки возобновиться рост той же самой опухоли)
3. Недостаточно высокая точность, возможно повреждение соседних тканей

Т.е. в случае с опухолями позвоночника вариант с хирургическим удалением - самый правильный.

p.s. Всё это моё собственное мнение, возможно - ошибочное.


----------



## Ахмет (29 Мар 2014)

*masyanya*, здравствуйте! Наткнулся на Ваш ответ, хочу спросить про Ваше самочувствие  сейчас. Дело в том что у меня обнаружили опухоль 17*11*7 мм на уровне L4-L5 . Предположительно синовиальная киста или остеохондрома. Предлагают операцию с удалением части сустава. Интересно, как это скажется на дальнейшей жизни? Ответьте, пожалуйста. Спасибо!


----------



## La murr (29 Мар 2014)

*Ахмет*, боюсь Вас огорчить -  *masyanya* заходила последний раз на форум больше года назад.
Может быть, Вам создать собственную тему и задать вопросы докторам и форумчанам, имеющим представление об интересующем Вас вопросе?


----------



## masyanya (29 Мар 2014)

Ахмет написал(а):


> *masyanya*, здравствуйте! Наткнулся на Ваш ответ, хочу спросить про Ваше самочувствие  сейчас. Дело в том что у меня обнаружили опухоль 17*11*7 мм на уровне L4-L5 . Предположительно синовиальная киста или остеохондрома. Предлагают операцию с удалением части сустава. Интересно, как это скажется на дальнейшей жизни? Ответьте, пожалуйста. Спасибо!


Здравствуйте, прошло полтора года с момента моей операции и я чувствую себя хорошо. Мне удалили часть одного остистого отростка, чтобы добраться к опухоли. Очень важно поддерживать себя в форме после операции: делать ЛФК, рекомендованные врачом, ходить в бассейн и т.д. Если вы будете всё это соблюдать, то у вас не будет проблем с самочувствием.


----------

